

Focus on one thing at a time - khorwitz
http://focusr.co

======
khorwitz
Hacker news viewers get their first month free (type in "HACKERNEWS" as your
coupon code at checkout).

------
meej2nes
Interesting how we spent years building this huge network called WWW only to
start fighting with distractions and creating tools that would help us avoid
the temptations in the end. Sounds like we're going in rounds :P

~~~
khorwitz
Haha, yes. There's this great book called "The Shallows" that talks about how
originally people thought the web would increase our depth of learning with
deep links to any concept that we didn't grok. But what ended up happening is
that people can't stay on one piece for more than a few seconds. People can't
focus on _anything_ without having some new distraction pop up and tearing
them away. It doesn't have to be that way though. Anybody who does demanding
office work should be interested in combating distractions.

